

Use Wayback Machine to get insights into A/B tests - jbreinlinger
http://blog.qwiktalk.com/wayback-machine-precious-competitive-intelligence/

======
jonthepirate
I have also used wbm when I was trying to do an analysis of sites that are
similar to the ones that I cook up every once in a while just to see what they
had at launch.

